
Foundational Patterns for Efficient Quantum Computing - ericmay
https://arxiv.org/abs/1907.11513
======
ericmay
Hi,

We wanted to share a paper that we wrote on quantum computing with the
software engineering community here on HN. Hopefully you find this paper
helpful or interesting. TY

